# Wekiva River 2/27



## Ron_W. (Dec 14, 2006)

Nice catch Tom and some nice work on the Bonita!


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

Nice fish Tom...you cheater!   ;D Just had to say it, since Aaron said the same thing to me.  

I like being able to look at your wekiva river reports and say, "Hey, I know that spot".


----------



## Flyline (Mar 3, 2008)

looking good so far....I will hit up saturday night to flyfishing for bass when canoers and kayakers go home after exploring for the day then I grab a beer or two. Do they serve food? I haven't been there since Dec and I miss going there all the time.


----------

